# Growling- like a dog!



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Nito is a strange kitty. I noticed it right away when I got him. At first, he was scared and hissed at his toys. But he learned to love them soon enough but started something new. When you get a toy he really loves, he latches on with his teeth, locks his jaw, and pulls and tugs with all his might, growling like a dog playing tug! He even adds little hops and shakes his head just like a dog would. He pulls so hard, that when I let go, he sometimes tumbles backwards. I'm gonna end up spending a fortune on Da Bird, which is the #1 victem of this tug-game. The feathers are destroyed by the second or third time I play with him.

If I do something that displeases him, he will sit there and give little grunts and growls. I have noticed this especially when he knows I am going to be leaving him for a few hours. If he sees me putting on my boots, he will lay on my coat and growl.

He also growls while he eats, no matter if he is alone or if there are other cats around. And since he is eating, it sounds so funny "grrrr-nom-nom-grrrrom-nom-nom-nom" :lol: 

This one is the weirdest, and it just started recently. I live in the basement, and just down the hall is the door to the garage. Whenever Nito hears anyone in the garage outside my door, or if my boyfriend comes over through that door, Nito will run to my room door and start growling! It scares the crud out of me, because I automatically think it's a theif or murderer when he does it late at night!

Does anyone else's cat growl this much? The weird thing is, he almost never has his ears back, or fur on end, and the growling is never followed through with aggression.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Gracie growls at tug-of-war, too! :lol: Usually Da Bird or her Cat Catcher (same type of toy as Da Bird, but a little mouse)... The first time she did it, we were so surprised!

Fran


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Nito sounds a lot like my Koko. She grunts and groans if I pick her up when she doesn't want to be or do something she's not happy about. And she growls at new scary things. One day I found her standing at the screen door growling at the cows across the field!! She's a better watch dog than my dogs!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have heard kittens do that when I gave them some food they really liked! It was growling and chewing at the same time. But Nito is a real "watch cat"?  It's cute, as long as he doesn't do to you what he does to Da Bird! I hope you have stock in the company that makes it.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Haha, he sure is a little watch-cat. Forget stock, I'm just gonna have to get a job at the Da Bird factory if I want to afford new Da Birds for Nito all the time!

That's so funny about Koko growling at the cows! Nito growls at Stormy the hamster sometimes, ever since the day he stuck his nose against the bars of his cage and Stormy bit him! 

Here is a link to a youtube video of Nito growling with one of his toys, for those interested :lol: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6my7fb6E ... annel_page


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Elroy growls if there's someone at the door. He'll trot towards it growling. Jiggy growls if she sees people outside the house.She don't like peoples. Other than that, no growling while they eat. That's different.


----------

